# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  دعوة للنقاش: الزوجين والأهل والمعادلة الصعبة

## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
كنت فتحت هذا الموضوع من قبل في منتدى آخر ولكن الردود لم تشفي ظمأي لأنها غالبا تتبع هوى النفس 
فذهبت وقرأت معظم الفتاوى في موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب
وجمعتها في هذا الرابط
http://akhawat.islamway.net/forum/in...owtopic=279297
وخلاصة ما فيها أن الأمر يتطلب لبعض الحكمة في التعامل من الزوجين لأهليهم
لكن لم يكن هناك نصائح صريحة وواضحة عن أمثلة أو تطبيقات معينة تعين على ذلك بالأخص لكل أخت مستجدة في الزواج
بعض النقاط التي ابحث عن إجابة لها:
- ما هو الخط الأحمر الذي لا يجب على الأهل تعديه مع أولادهم بعد الزواج فكثيرون منهم يستمروا في معاملة أبنائهم على أنهم أطفال ويصروا على التدخل في حياتهم وقراراتهم حتى بعد أن يتزوجوا
وأحيانا يكون أحد الزوجين هو السبب في تدخل الآباء
- كيف يجب أن يكون تعامل الزوجين مع أبائهم إن زاد تدخلهم في حياتهم بما ترتب عليه بعض المفاسد
- كيف يجب ان تكون الزوجة الصالحة مع أهلها من حيث البر وعدم التقصير مع الزوج أو اضاعة حقوقه
- كيف يجب أن تكون الزوجة الصالحة مع أهل زوجها سواء كانوا طيبين أو ممن يتربصون بزوجة الابن ويكيدون لها المشاكل
- كيف تتصرف الزوجة اذا وضعت في موقف خلاف بين زوجها وأهلها فهي إن اتخذت جانب الحق وبالتأكيد سيكون جانب واحد، فالطرف الآخر سيأخذ موقف منها
وان وقفت في موقف محايد بين الاثنين فربما تتهم بعدم اهتمامها بهم
وغيره كثير من الامور التي تحدث وقليل من لديه الحكمة ليتعامل معها

فأرجوا أن لا تحرمونني من تعقيباتكن ومداخلاتكن المثرية

----------


## أم هانئ

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

تعلمين أختي الكريمة عندما قرأت ما تفضلت بطرحه عنّ لي مقولة أحدهم لما سئل عن  عن مؤلف في فن النحو
فقال لسائله : هل ركبت البحر ؟! يقصد أن قراءة أو دراسة هذا المصنف  كركوب البحر
فكذا أراك تدعيننا إلى ركوب البحر ، فكل سؤال تفضلتِ بطرحه لجة عالية لاطوق للمرء بفرده أن ينجو منها ولكن ينجو
بحول من الله وقوةفالله المستعان لعل الله يرزقني بعودة للمشاركة في النقاش 

بوركت أختنا الكريمة

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

نعم صدقتِ هو موضوع كبير ومتشعب جدا لكنه يمثل جزء أساسي في الحياة الزوجية ويكون سبب من الأسباب الرئيسية في مشاكل ضخمة قد تنتهي بالطلاق
ولم يمر علي حتى الآن ما قد يقال أنه نصائح قيمة على نهج الشرع تستطيع أي فتاة أن تتبعها في حياتها لتحيا حياة طيبة وسعيدة
وحتى تجربتي الشخصية غير كافية خصوصا أن والدي زوجي متوفين ووالدي مغتربين والأخوة والاخوان كل واحد في بلد فلم أمر بما يمر به الكثيرون ولله الحمد وبالتالي ما عندي يشبه النظريات التي لا تمت للواقع بصلة
لذلك أريد أن أستفيد من تجاربكن وتجارب من حولكن لأنه موضوع هام يشغلني دائما ويعاني منه الكثيرون ولا أستطيع نصحهن فيه
.
في انتظارك وفي انتظار باقي الاخوات

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

ومازلت انتظر وانتظر وانتظر .....

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

أخيتي يجب أن يكون هناك موقف ليظهر منه موقف الجهتين فنحكم

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

ولكني أريد نصائح عامة تتبعها كل فتاة مقبلة على الزواج وكل زوجة حتى تتفادى المشاكل التي يقع فيها غالبية الأزواج وحدود كل فرد كما ذكرت في مشاركتي الأولى
بارك الله فيكن

----------


## مروة عاشور

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
> وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> - ما هو الخط الأحمر الذي لا يجب على الأهل تعديه مع أولادهم بعد الزواج  فكثيرون منهم يستمروا في معاملة أبنائهم على أنهم أطفال ويصروا على التدخل  في حياتهم وقراراتهم حتى بعد أن يتزوجوا
> وأحيانا يكون أحد الزوجين هو السبب في تدخل الآباء
> 
> لا  تستطيع الفتاة وضع خط أحمر لوالديها أو لأهل زوجها؛ لأن وضع الخطوط  الحمراء إنما يكون لمن هو في منزلتها وليس لمن وجب عليها خفض الجناح له ومن  أُمرت بالطاعة التامة, إلا في المعصية كالوالدين. 
> ويختلف الحديث  باختلاف من نخاطب؛ فعند مخاطبة الوالدة أو الوالد, نحاول توضيح الصورة لهم  باللين ونعظهم بالحسنى ونُبين لهم أن الطفل أو الطفلة قد شق الشرنقة التي  حبس فيها وخرج كالفراش الجميل بعد أن قوي جناحه واشتد عوده, فلتكن حمايتكِ  أيتها الأم مجرد إشارات لطيفة وملاحظات خفيفة غير إلزامية أو قهرية, فلا  يخفى عليكِ أن ابنتكِ أو ابنكِ قد غادر العش بعد أن نهل من عذب نصائحكِ  وجميل توجيهكِ ما أهلَّه الآن ليواجه الحياة ويعتمد على نفسه ويحيا حياته  بالكيفية التي يشاء, فقد أممدتِه بنصائح وعلمتِه كيف يعتمد على نفسه بما  يكفيكِ الآن للراحة واستشعار الهدوء والبعد عن المشكلات.
> لا مانع من تدخلكِ بشكل متقطع ولطيف
> ...


هذا  ما عَنَّ بفكري الآن, والأمر كما قالت أستاذتنا الفاضلة أم صهيب كالبحر  الذي لا ساحل له, يصعب استيفاؤه في أسطر قليلة, وفقكِ الله وشكر لكِ أختنا  المفضال.

----------


## ام زهرة

بوركت اختي توحيد 
اجوبتك بليغة و حكيمة 
جزاك الله خيرا اختي

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

بورك فيكِ التوحيد
صدقا استفدت الكثييييييييييي  يير جدا من كلامك في هذه النقطة

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

لسلام عليكم 
حيا الله الاخت الكريمة ...
اختي الغالية..
أنا أقول:
إجمالًًّا أي شيء يمر على الفتاة  بحياتهافقط عليها التصرف ((بذكاء.وحكمة))
فإذا تزوّجت الفتاة تتفنن في التعامل مع اهلها وزوجها وطبعا الزوج رأيه هو المقدّم على الوالدين 
ولكن بذكاء الفتاة ولكيْ تحافظ على مشاعر اهلها تعطي كلّ منهم حقّه وتتمهّل بكل خطوة تخطوها 
وأن تيسّر الأمور....
أسال الله التوفيق للجميع..

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

طيب كل ما ذكر خاص بالفتاة لكن وجود الزوج بالصورة له دور وتأثير خصوصا لو علم بالأحداث
إن شاء الله لي عودة لسرد عدة مواقف من حياة عدة أخوات كانت بداية مشاكل بين الفتاة والزوج والأهل وأرغب في معرفة آراؤكن فيها وكيفية التصرف بها

لا أفعل ذلك للتشويق لكن لضيق الوقت ولاجباري على العودة عاجلا بالرد

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

حيا الله الغاليات
طبعا كل المواقف التي سأذكرها تخص أخوات ملتزمات، بعضهن أهلهن ملتزم والبعض لا

أخت تزوجت في ظروف خاصة حيث لم يحضر تجهيزها ولا فرحها أي من أهلها سوى جدتها لأن كل شئ حدث فجأة وفي فترة قصيرة حينما كانت في زيارة لخالها وجدتها بعد سنين وسنين من الفراق
وفي أثناء ذلك تقدم لها زوجها وتم العقد ثم سافر خالها لعمل وبقيت هي مع جدتها شهر تجهز نفسها وتستعد للبناء
جدتها لم تكن راضية عنها لأن الأخت من النوع الصامت ولا تتكلم كثيرا ولا تفشي أسرار ومعتمدة على نفسها منذ سنوات فكانت تعمل وتنفق على نفسها بقدر حاجاتها
أما الجدة فلم يعجبها ذلك وكانت تريد أن تأخذ المال معها وتنفق هي منه، لكن الأخت رفضت لأنها ليست معتادة على ان يعاملها أحد كطفلة وكذلك لأن المبلغ صغير والجدة كانت تريد الانفاق على الكماليات 
والأخت تريد أن تركز على أساسيات الجهاز حتى لا تتزوج وتجد أنه ينقصها شئ هام تحتاج إليه
ومن هنا بدأ الخلاف وكعادة كبار السن بدأت الجدة تتكلم عن الأخت وزوجها وأنه يأخذ مالها وطبعا صدقها الجميع بما فيهم أم الأخت
وبدأت المعاناة ومازالت مستمرة بسبب كثرة كلام الجدة ونساء العائلة، وطبعا قلة حكمة الأخت وخبرتها كان لها عامل
أيضا اختلاف الطباع والأخلاق والإلتزام وغيره أثرت على العلاقات وتسببت في مواقف كثيرة وسأسرد لكن بعض هذه المواقف التي تمر بها بعض الأخوات الأخريات
- في فترة العقد كان كلما ذهب الزوج لزيارة الأخت، كان طبيعي أن يقضي وقت طويل في الزيارة فيحضر وقت الطعام فيأكل مع زوجته
فقال لزوجته أنه يريد أن يعزم جدتها وقريبتها التي تعيش معها حفظا لماء وجهه ولكنه يريدها أن تكون مفاجأة لهم
فما كان من زوجته إلا أن تماطلت في تحضير العشاء في اليوم التالي وعندما حضر الزوج وعلمت الجدة بالمفاجأة، تتوقعن ماذا حدث؟
وبخت الزوج وحفيدتها وتعصبت عليهم وكانت مشكلة وحكاية كبيرة جدا
لماذا؟ لأنها شعرت بالإهانة حيث كانت آخر من يعلم وفي ضمن كلامها قالت: كان ممكن فلانة تخبرني أن هناك مفاجأة وأريدك يا جدتي تتظاهري وكأنك لا تعلمي
.
موقف آخر وهو يوم الفرح كان أول مرة تأتي أخوات الزوج لبيت الأخت حيث قدر الله أن يكون ذلك اليوم هو يوم الأربعين بعد وفاة والدته وهم من العوام الذين يهتمون بهذه الأمور، وبالرغم من توصية الأخت لجدتها أن تهتم بهم وقول جدتها هل تعلمي أني لا اهتم بأحد يأتي بضيافتي
ومع ذلك لم تهتم الجدة ولا الخالة بهم وتقريبا لم يسلموا عليهم وحتى عندما حان وقت الرحيل كانت هناك سيارات جاهزة للجميع الا هن وكادت أن تحصل مشكلة لذلك
وغيرها من المواقف الكثيرة مما سببت نفور بين العائلتين ولوم شديد على الزوج لأنهم اعتبروه سبب اهانتهم وعدم احسان ضيافتهم
.
من المواقف الأخرى هي رفض الزوجين الاختلاط 
حيث أراد العم أن يجعل الأخت تزوره وتجلس مع أولاده الشباب وكانت تتهرب منه ثم جاءت مرة وقالتها صراحة أنها لا تستطيع زيارته بسبب أولاده وبسبب التليفزيون الذي يفتح على أشياء خليعة وكانت القطيعة من العم والتكلم عليها في العائلة بأنها مقاطعة لهم ولجميع العائلة و......
وموقف آخر مع الجدة التي كانت تصر على جلوس الزوج مع قريبتها مرة بالتلميح ومرة بالكلام مع الأخت و.... وكانوا يتهربون من ذلك بشتى الطرق حتى جاء اليوم الذي قالتها صراحة فما كان من الأخت الا ان ردت صراحة وأمام القريبة أن القريبة ليست بمحرم له ولا يجوز أن يجلسوا سويا 
وهنا ثارت الجدة ووقف الزوج صامتا وطبعا لم ترضى عنه الجدة أكثر من ذي قبل لأنه لم ينصفها على حفيدتها، حتى عندما قالت الحفيدة أريد الرحيل لكثرة إهانة الجدة، وافق ورحل
.
تمر السنوات ويستقر والدي الأخت في نفس بلد الأخت وبالتالي أصبحا يسكنان في نفس البيت لأن البيت ملك لعائلة الأخت
وهنا تبدأ المناوشات والمواقف بين الزوج ووالدي الأخت
.
مرة احتاج الزوج خدمة لتخليص اوراق حكومية من احدى قريبات الزوجة لكن الزوجة رفضت لانها لم تعتاد على طلب مساعدة احد كما انها لا تحب ان يكون لأحد جميل عليها
فتكلم الزوج مع حماته لتتوسط هي، فما كان من حماته إلا أن قالت، انت المخطئ لأنك ماشي ورا كلام زوجتك
.
موقف آخر وهو أن ابنة عم الأخت وضعت وجهزت لعقيقة وهي مقاطعة للأخت وتريد أن تفرض عليها بكل الطرق أن تذهب الأخت إليها
لكن الأخت رفضت لأن ابنة عمها هذه من الناس الذين يتكلمون عليها ومدللة جدا والتزامها اجوف وتختلط بالرجال
المهم هذه الفتاة محببة جدا لوالد الأخت، فأخبرتها أن يجعل الأخت وزوجها يحضرون
فأعتذرت الأخت لوالدها، فألح في الأمر فأخبرته أن من يريدهم لابد أن يتصل بزوجها ليطلب منه الحضور، احتراما له
فقال الوالد لكنهم طلبوا مني
المهم اشتد النقاش حتى وصل بالأخت وقالت ان زوجها رجل البيت ولابد من احترامه وتقديره ومن يرغب في زيارته فليكلمه هو ويخبره بذلك
فقال الأب وماذا عني ألست رجل البيت (أي صاحب البيت)
فقالت: أنت رجل البيت في شقتك وزوجي رجل البيت في شقتنا
فكان الصمت
.
موقف آخر 
إصرار بعض الأهل أحيانا على أن تتصل الأخت بفلانة أو تذهب لزيارة علانة لأي مناسبة كانت سواء لأنها قريبة أو بينهم وبين هذا الشخص مصلحة ولو لم توافق يحدث خلاف وزعل معها
.
وفق الله لزوج الأخت أن يسافر في عقد فأخذ زوجته والأولاد معه وقل الاحتكاك والقلق رغم أن آثار الاحتكاك والمشاكل السابقة مازال موجود وأصبح هناك نفور من الزوجين خصوصا أنهم نادرا ما يزوروا أحد أو يزورهم أحد ويحاولون تربية أولادهم على العلم الشرعي منذ صغرهم ولا يقتنعوا بمبدأ ما زال صغيرا
تأتي المشكلة في الاجازات
ففي مرة نزلوا أجازة وكان والدي الأخت في اجازة أيضا ونزلوا في نفس البيت 
وجدت الأخت هذه المرة تغييرا شديدا جدا في شخصية والديها
ولولا ان زوجها قابلهم من قبل وقضى معهم فترة لظن بهم الظنون السيئة
كان الوالدين يأتيا ليقضيا اليوم من الصباح وحتى وقت متأخر من الليل في شقة ابنتهم فطار وغذاء وعشاء بدون أن يستضيفهم أحد
وكان الزوج يتضايق فهو في الصباح يخرج يقضي مصالحه ثم يأتي مرهق يريد أن يأكل وينام ليرتاح ويستطيع مواصلة نومه
كما أنهم غير معتادين على السهر وبدأ الزوج يتذمر
فوق ذلك طاقته المالية لا تسمح أن ينفق على أكل وشرب العائلة بأكملها وحدث مرة أن كانت الأخت تطبخ طعام بالكاد يكفيهم والأم متواجدة ثم فجأة ذهبت الأم ونادت زوجها وابنها وعزموا أنفسهم عند ابنتهم وطبعا كان موقف محرج ولم يكفي الطعام لأي منهم
ومن ضمن المواقف هو تلميحات وتصريحات الأم بأن زوج ابنتها معه الكثير من الدولارات وطلبها من زوج الابنة ان ينفق على ابنها الشاب المدلل
.
قبل سفرهم آخر مرة طلبوا مفتاح شقة ابنتهم واصروا على ذلك اصرارا شديد
لو كان هذا الطلب من قبل لكان الأمر هين لكن ان يتم فجأة بعد مرور هذه السنين رغم رفض الوالدين لتبادل مفاتيح الشقة من قبل
ايضا جاء الطلب بعدان تكلمت الحماة مع ابنتها وقالت انهم يفكرون ببيع البيت ليشتروا بدلا من شقة بجوار ابنتهم الاخرى
وتضايقت الاخت كثيرا لانهم فكروا في انفسهم ولم يفكروا فيها اين ستذهب ولم يكفروا في كم المصاريف التي صرفها زوج الأخت على الشقة لانهم اخذوها وهي على الطوب الاحمر وبدون كهرباء ولا سباكة ولا غيره
المهم وافق الزوج على اعطائهم المفتاح بشرط ان لا يدخل اي مخلوق الشقة مهما كان غير الوالدين فقط (فهم يتعاملون على ان الشقة ملك لهم ويتضايقوا من اعتراض الزوج على اي شئ طالما هي في بيتهم)
المهم اخر موقف حدث هو ان اخو الاخت كلمها منذ ايام على انه يريد استعارة الشقة حتى يستضيف بعض الاقارب القادمين من السفر ليمكثوا فيها
وطبعا هي رفضت واخبرته ان والديها يعلمون ذلك وان زوجها سيغضب جدا لو علم بالطلب
فما كان منه الا ان قال: توقعت الرد ولكنه لم يكن هناك مشكلة من المحاولة

اعتذر عن الاطالة لكن هذه الاخت مشاكلها كثيرة ويكون لهذه المشاكل تأثير كبير على نفسيتها وأولادها وعلاقتها بزوجها
وأردت أن أذكر عدة مواقف لتتضح الصورة لأني أعجز كثيرا عن مساعدتها
لا يمنع ذلك من وجود لحظات حلوة بينهم لكن رغبت في التركيز على السلبيات لأنها تترك أثرا في النفس وكثيرا ما يتكلم الأهل عنها فتسبب نفور الكثيرون من الزوجين
أيضا أردت التنويه أن الزوج ليس بصغير في السن فهو تزوج الأخت وهو عنده حوالي اربعين سنة كما أنه طالب علم شرعي متأصل وعنده خبرة كبيرة جدا في الحياة 

في انتظار تعليقاتكن وأرائكن حتى أحكي لكن عن غيرها من الأخوات، فلا تحرموني من مشاركتكن الثرية

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

من باب الانصاف للأهل أحببت أضافة بعض الأشياء
 1- الأخت لا تخرج ولا تذهب إلى مكان الى في الضرورة ولو أحبت الخروج فهي تستشير زوجها وتستأذنه أولا قبل قول نعم أو لا في الحين الأهل والمعارف غير ذلك فهم معتادون على الخروج يوميا وفي اليوم عدة مرات ولا يحتاجون للإذن بل يقولون لأزواجهم نحن خارجين الى ... أو نحن معزومين يوم ...
 2- بما أن هناك فرق شاسع في الإلتزام بين الأخت وأهلها فهي لا تترك أولادها يخرجون مع والديها لأي مكان بمفردهم ألآ ربما المسجد خوفا من محاولة التأثير على الأولاد واقناعهم بتشدد الوالدين وزرع بعض الأفكار الغير شرعية وطبعا هذا يؤثر في الوالدين والخال بشدة لأنهم ليسوا معتادين على ذلك خصوصا أن ابنتهم الأخرى تترك أولادها يفعلوا معهم ما يشاءون وهذا ليس مبالغة من الأخت وزوجها بل واقع فالخال مدخن والجد لديه من الأفكار العقائدية المخالفة للشرع الكثير كما إنهم لديهم تلفاز ويشاهدون الأفلام وغيرها وهذا جو فاسد جدا للأولاد خصوصا أن بعضهم أحيانا يتكلم أمام الأولاد ويقول لماذا تكبتوا أولادكم ولماذا تحرموا هذا وقد حلله الشيخ كذا و........
 3- رفض الأخت بإستمرار أن تترك بيتها في كل مرة تلد فيها وتخبر أهلها أنهم لو أرادوا فليأتوا هم لها لكنهم غالبا لا يستطيعون بسبب مصالحهم الشخصية
  4- الوالدين يتكلمون كثيرا عن ذهاب ابنتهم لهم لتعيش بجوارهم لكنها دائما ترفض لأن المدينة التي هم فيها مليئة بالمعاصي ويغلب عليها اليهود والنصارى والملحدين وغيرهم فكل ما سبق وغيره يوضح الفرق بينهما وكيف أن الأمور تزيد سوءا يوما بعد يوم حتى أصبحوا يتعاملوا معها كالغريبة ويشعرون أنها تعاملهم على أنهم أغراب وليسوا أهلها 
ومن كثرة الأحداث أصبح زوج الأخت ينفر منهم ولا يتشائم من سماع سيرتهم ويتمنى لو يبعدوا عنهم والأخت في المنتصف بين الزوج والأهل لا هي قادرة على الاحسان لزوجها بالقدر الذي يرضيه ولا هي قادرة على بر والديها بالقدر الذي يرضيهم
 وكثيرا ما تؤنب نفسها وتخبرني أنها تشعر بأنها عاقة لوالديها وكذلك ليست زوجة صالحة فزوجها يغضب منها كثيرا الآن بسبب أهلها وتصرفاتهم وتدخلاتهم خصوصا فيما يخص الشقة حيث تكثر مشاكلها منذ فترة ويريد منها ان تقف وقفة تحزم فيها الأمور فهي ابنتهم ومهما زعلوا منها فسهل ان ينسوا ويرضوا عنها في حين انه لو صدر منه شئ تجاههم فسيوغر صدورهم طول العمر ولن يسامحوه

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

ابتسامة

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

كويس انها ما تطلقت للان الله يعين زوجها الأساس في المشكله أنهم سكنوا بالقرب من أهل الزوج والأفضل السكن بعيدا عن الطرفين أهل الزوج وأهل الزوجة حتى لا يتم التدخل بهذه الريقة الشنيعة والحقيقة أهل الزوجة أخطأوا كثيرا

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

بارك الله فيك ولي عودة إن شاء الله

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> كويس انها ما تطلقت للان الله يعين زوجها الأساس في المشكله أنهم سكنوا بالقرب من أهل الزوج والأفضل السكن بعيدا عن الطرفين أهل الزوج وأهل الزوجة حتى لا يتم التدخل بهذه الريقة الشنيعة والحقيقة أهل الزوجة أخطأوا كثيرا


صدقا أخافني كلامك والحمدلله فالأخت وزوجها وأبنائها أحسبهم أسرة مترابطة
أما بالنسبة للسكن بالقرب من الأهل فقد كان بقدر الله لظروف مرت بها أسرة الزوجة وكان لابد من تواجد ابنتهم والا ضاع البيت
وكان فيه فائدة للأخت أيضا خصوصا انها مسافرة مع زوجها وهو مكان آمن لتترك جهازها وعفشها فيه

الأمر لم يكن بهذا السوء سابقا لكن هناك تغيير حدث في شخصية الوالدين بالأخص وهذا يزيد المشاكل فقد أصبحوا ماديين كثيرا ويطلبون الكثير
المشكلة الأخرى هي الزوج لأنه ما شاء الله عنده قدرة رهيبة على تحليل الشخصيات ودائما عندما يعلم بأي خبر، فهو يخبر زوجته أن أهلك قد يطلبوا منك كذا وكذا ورأيي هو كذا فتصرفي في الأمر دون تدخلي وبالفعل يحدث ما يقول بنسبة 90%

المهم هو كيف تتعامل الأخت مع أهلها وكيف تسيطر على المواقف التي تحدث فهي على أمل أن يتوقف أهلها عن ما يفعلوه وزوجها مقتنع أن شخصيتهم لا تتعلم ولا تتوقف بل يستمروا في المزيد
كيف يكون لديها من الحكمة حتى تمر في كل موقف بآمان وبدون خسائر وكيف تعلم هل هي مخطأة أم لا اذا غضب أحد الطرفين فالمشاعر أحيانا تغلب في هذه الأمور وتجعلها مشتتة لا تدري هل ما فعلته صحيح ولا تبالي بالغضب ام ان تصرفها خطأ

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> بارك الله فيك ولي عودة إن شاء الله


في انتظار عودتك

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

موقف آخر لنفس الأخت، أريد معرفة رأيكم فيه بصفة عامة في كيفية التوفيق بين الأهل والزوج

مرضت أم الأخت وعلمت ابنتها وبالتالي كان واجب أن تنزل على الأقل لتطبخ الطعام لأهلها فاستأذنت من زوجها ولم يمانع لكنه رغب أن تكون في شقتها حين عودته (فهو متعود أن تستقبله زوجته وأولاده حين عودته وتضع له الطعام ويأكلوا سويا)
لا أدرى ماذا حدث بالضبط لكنها تأخرت في النزول حتى تنتهى من تحضير طعام زوجها
ونزلت سريعا بالأولاد لتحضر لهم الطعام، فظن أهلها أنها ستقضي اليوم معهم ولكنها لمحت لهم أو أخبرتهم بأنها ستحضر الطعام ثم ترجع لشقتها
وحينما بدأت في التحضير، حضر الزوج ولم تعلم ماذا تفعل وهي لم تفعل شئ بعد
فأصر أهلها أن تذهب لزوجها خصوصا حينما ذهب والدها ليكلمه في شئ فوجده وضع الطعام لنفسه ويأكل
في هذه المواقف، هل ما حدث تصرف صحيح أم كان يجب أن تقضي اليوم وتقنع الزوج بالتنازل عن حقه في ذلك اليوم أم ماذا

مع العلم أنها لا تشعر بالراحة في بيت أهلها لعدة أسباب، وبالرغم من إلحاح أهلها كثيرا على نزولهم عندهم بالأولاد إلا أنهم ينزعجوا كثيرا من الأولاد ويظلوا يركضوا ورائهم في كل مكان ليمنعوهم من لمس شئ وأحيانا يتضايق خال الأولاد ويصدر منه تصرفات تدل على ضيقه من وجودهم لذلك فالأخت تتجنب النزول قدر الإمكان والأهل لا يتفهمون ذلك
أرجوا فعلا أن لا تبخلوا علي بنصائحكم لأن أمرها فعلا يهمني

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

اختي الحل في المشكلة الاولى أن تخفف علاقتها ببيت أهلها وتستقر مع زوجها دون تدخل أحد
الحل في المشكلة الأخيرة أن تحضر لهم الطعام منذ الصباح وتعود لشقتها سريعاتطعم زوجها واولادها ثم تستأذنه في العودة لتمريض امها او اباها

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مع أنّ عادتي لا أمر على كل كلمة ولكن هنا لم أستطع التوقف 
الله يعينها مشكلتها صعبة ولكن لا يوجد مشكلة بدون حلول فلكل مشكلة حل إن شاء الله ونحنُ لها ناصحين 

يتبع

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

على ماذكرتِ أختي فهنا هذا الأخت أمور منها...
_زوجها أحق من أهلها بكثير وبما أنّ أهلها لا يفكّرون بها فأنا برأي تسلّم عليهم مثلا كل يومين مرّة ربع ساعة لأنّ أولادها وزوجها أحق بكثير من ألها الذين لا يهتمّون بها على الأقل زوجها يفكر فيها وفي أولادها بل ويكفي أنه يريد الشريعة يريد أن يرى أسرته أسرة ملتزمة أسرة تخاف الله 
_معها كل الحق أن تمنع أولادها منعًا باتًّا عن الأقارب وكما قلت لو دهبت هي وإيّاهم ربع ساعة في اليومين لمان هذ كافي

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بإذن الله سأعود...لأقرأ بتمعن أكثر

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

قرأت

وكتبت تعليقا طويلا ثم ..

تم عمل إعادة تشغيل للجهاز ...

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

خلاص اعيدي كتابته واحتسبي الأجر من أجل الأخت

نصيحة جانبية: اذا كتبت رد طويل أو مهم، اكتبيه في برنامج الوورد وفعلي خاصية الحفظ التلقائي كل دقيقة واحدة وبالتالي لو حدث اي شئ، ستفقدي آخر دقيقة فقط

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الله المستعان


في الواقع أرى أن الأخت أشد قسوة على أهلها من زوجها عليهم

فبفرض أن كلامك المذكور هو الواقع الذي تراه الأخت والذي لو قصت الأخت قصتها ستقوله

فهي تعاني من مرض عضال يعاني منه معظم الذين ينتسبون للالتزام وما أبرئ نفسي

1- ما الضير أن تلاطف جدتها وتتواضع لها؟ ما الضير أن تخفض لها جناح الذل من الرحمة؟
2- كثير منا عندما يلتزم يظن أن الالتزام أن يعارض المجتمع بقوة خصوصا لو كان أهله غير ملتزمين، فيتحاشاهم ويتجنبهم ولا يشاركهم ولا المباحات ..في النهاية المجتمع يكسره ويقصم ظهره ويجد نفسه هو الخاسر ويتسرب إيمانه منه لأنه لا يفتأ يظهر الغلظة والقسوة 


3- موقف الأخت من الاختلاط

يا أخواتي لابد أن ننتبه أن الله تعالى قال: فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم، فعندما يكون لدينا واجبان لابد من موازنة

الاختلاط آفة مجتمعاتنا، فهل سنقاطع كل أرحامنا؟ ما الضير أن أذهب إلى فلانة أو فلانة ثم أطلب بلطف وابتسامة أن أجلس في غرفة بعيد عن الرجال، أو حتى أجلس في ركن الغرفة بكامل حجابي؟؟ ما الضير في ذلك؟ وأفعل ذلك وأتلطف في إظهار أسفي من عدم تمكني من المساعدة مثلا في تقديم الطعام أو غيره مما تفعله النساء عادة في بيوت الأقارب

ما الضير في ذلك؟

يا لها من دعوة تفوتنا جميعا، أن أذهب وأجلس في غرفة مثلا وستأتي النساء غالبا للترحيب بي أو مجالستي فأضحك لهن وأتحدث معهن في أمور دنيوية فيحبوا ما أنا عليه وأتمكن من توصيل ما أريد بلطف


لماذا أخسر قريبة لي وأنفرها من الشرع كله بدعوى أنني أرفض الاختلاط؟

وهما موقفان في أحدهما تركت بيت جدتها وفي الآخر أحرجت والدها

في الموقف الأول
إذا كنت لا أريدها أن تجلس مع زوجي ليكن كلامي مع زوجي، نحن ملتزمون ولا نختلط نحن الذين نتجنب الاختلاط وبلطف ورقة ورفق وشفقة ورحمة ...ونعتذر كذلك لأننا مضطرون لأن نفعل شيء يضايقهم لكننا نحب الله ولا نريد أن يفعل شيء مما لا يحب الله...الخ 

لكن لست عليهم بمصيطر لا سيما أن الموقف لن يفهم أنه تدين بقدر ما سيفهم أنه غيرة وشك في القريبة..وربما أخذ الأمر أنها تخشى الحسد كذلك!! فأي نفرة تقع في قلوب هؤلاء الذين لم يتعلموا الشرع؟؟ ألم نؤمر بمخاطبة الناس على قدر عقلهم؟؟ ألم نؤمر بالتدرج في توصيل المعلومة؟؟ ألم نؤمر بالرفق والرحمة؟؟


4- من قال أن الدين = الكبر على الناس؟

الكبر هو بطر الحق وغمط الناس

فهل الشعور بأنني أفضل من الآخرين وأنهم أقل التزاما وقربا من الله = شعور صحي للإنسان الملتزم؟؟

لماذا ترفض دعوة قريبة لها يتوسل أبيوها فيما بينهما؟؟ وترد على الأب بقسوة شديدة كأنها هي التي تربيه

يا أخواتي وما أبرئ نفسي والله - لكن تذكرة لعل القلب يعيها: الملتزم الحق يغضب لله ومن يغضب لله يغضب كما يحب الله 

أما من يغضب من فلانة لأنها ضايقتها ومن علانة لأنها لا تحبها ثم تبدأ في مخاصمها وهجرها وتفكر كيف ترد عليها ردا لاذعا وكيف تردعها إن قالت كذا ..

هذا ليس غضب لله هذا غضب للنفس وكبر وعلو في الأرض

وهو غاية الجهل بالشرع ومن أشد أنوع تلبيس إبليس لأنه يصور النفس في صورة الورع التقي وهي ليست كذلك

من غضب الله سيغضب كما يحب الله، غايته أن يهتدي الناس للطاعة وليس غايته أن يقيم الحجة على الناس وليس غايته أن يقع غيره في الوحل لكي يثبت أنه كان على صواب

ليست غايته أن يقول ما يريد قوله ويهرب

ولا يتضايق ولا يغضب لنفسه إن ضايقه أحد...والأهم من كل ذلك أنه لا يصح أن يلصق الأمر في الشرع ليظهر أما نفسه وأمام الناس أنه تقي ورع، فيبحث عن شيء من الخطأ الشرعي في الإنسان الذي أمامه ليقول أنه يعتزله غضبا لله!! وهل عدم أحدكم ما يستحق عليه أن يُبغض في الله؟؟

بل غايته أن يأخذ الناس إلى الله ويحببهم في الله...فيتلطف لذلك كل التلطف ويتعلم الحكمة متى يتكلم ومتى يسكت متى يقول هذه الكلمة وكيف يتخير هذا اللفظ

الدعوة ليست أحجارا نقذفها بقسوة على رءوس المدعويين ..والالتزام ليس معناه أن أتكبر على الناس


يا أخواتي الالتزام نعمة من ربنا تماما كالصحة والمال تفضل به على من تفضل بلا سابق فضل من الإنسان بل هو محض فضل الله تعالى ولو شاء وعاملنا بعدله لما نفعنا هذا الذي ندعيه من اللالتزام، بل لو رفع الله رحمته عنا طرفة عين ووكلنا لأنفسنا لشقت علينا أسهل العبادات !!

فما رأيكم في غني أعطاه الله المال ثم يستكبر أن يجالس الفقراء ويعطيهم المال بطرف يده معرضا بوجهه عنهم؟؟

إذا كان الله أنعم علينا بشيء من العلم فالواجب أن نزكي أنفسنا به ونعلمه الناس بشفقة وود واحترام ومحبة

5- الكلمة الطيبة صدقة ...وهي أحسن ألف ألف مرة من العطاء مع الأذى...وهذا أدب يتعلمه المرء من القرآن قال تعالى :" قول معروف ومغفرة خير من صدقة يتبعها أذى"

هذه مقدمة مختصرة جدا لبيان السبب الرئيسي في المشكلة من وجهة نظري ولو أسهبت لاقتبست مما قصصتي ولأتيت باستدلالات من الشرع على خطأ هذه التصرفات حتى لو افترضنا حسن نية هذه الأخت 

ونسأل الله العون لأعود للحديث عن طرق الحل

وقبل أن أنصرف ...أذكر أن كلامي ليس معناه أن هذه الأخت انتهى أمرها وأن الخير لها أن تبحث عن قبر!! بل معناه أنها أخطأت كما نخطئ جميعا وأننا - لأننا أخواتها في الله - نبحث معها عن حل لأننا نحبها في الله على غير أرحام ولا نحتاج لمعرفة اسمها أو شخصها لكي نحبها في الله..يكفي أنها مسلمة



رجاء ...من تقرأ تقرأ كل كلمة ولا مانع من إعادة القراءة وليس مجرد مرور على الصفحة بعينها تقرأ كلمة وتستنتج ما تبقى بالفهلوة : ))

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> الله المستعان
> رجاء ...من تقرأ تقرأ كل كلمة ولا مانع من إعادة القراءة وليس مجرد مرور على الصفحة بعينها تقرأ كلمة وتستنتج ما تبقى بالفهلوة : ))



أضحك الله سنك
في الواقع كلماتك شفاء وادفع بالتي هي أحسن ... والحقيقة التي يطلب منها النصائح واحدة مثلك ترى نصف الكوب المليان ولديها نزعة للإصلاح... والله ما خطر ببالي حين قرأت عن الأخت أن أعان الله زوجها وكيف لم ينفصل عنها الى الان ؟؟ ثم فكرت لربما هناك رجالا يضحُّون لأجل استمرار الحياة
نسأل الله العافية الله المستعان فعلا

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

بورك فيكِ يا سارة
اتفق معك في انها كان لابد ان تحسن لجدتها وتعاملها بالمعاملة الطيبة لكن لقلة خبرتها بالحياة وتعاملات الناس ولرغبة جدتها في السيطرة عليها لأنها تراها طفلة كل هذا دمر العلاقة بينهما والأخت الآن تحاول الاصلاح مع الجدة بالسؤال المستمر واللين في الكلام وغيره لكن الجدة أخذت منها موقف خلاص وتتعامل مع الأخت بنظام المداراة فالجدة لا تحب والد الفتاة أيضا وتعتبر الأخت بنت أبيها يعني الأمر معقد

بالنسبة لوالدها فهي تحاول تعلم إسلوب اللين وحسن الكلام معهم لكن الوالد من النوع اللحوح الذي يصر على فرض رأيه
فهي لو رأت أن هناك دعوة طيبة من ابنة عمها لكانت طلبت من زوجها الذهاب لكن ابنة العم ملتزمة ظاهريا بالنقاب لكنها تختلط بغير محارمها وتفعل مخالفات شرعية
كما انها مدللة جدا ومتكبرة بعض الشئ وتكلمت على الأخت كثيرا واتهمتها بأشياء كثيرة في بداية حياتها وكانت تريد أن تزور الأخت ولكنها اشترطت ان يخرج الزوج خارج البيت في وجودها ليس لأنها لا تختلط ولكنها أرادت أن تختلي بالأخت وتتحدث معها في غياب الزوج بما الله به عليم وهذا أخاف الأخت منها وأخبرتها أن وجود الزوج من عدمه لن يفرق لأنه لن يجلس معك ولن يحدثك ولكنها تهربت ولم تزرها ومنذ ذلك الحين وهي تريد أن تجعل الأخت تذهب لها وترفض زيارة الأخت مع أنها تأتي البيت لتزور عمها
والأخت لا تتكبر على أحد والدليل أنها تزور بعض الغير ملتزمين من العائلة ممن لا يعترضون على عدم اختلاطها ويحترمون رغبتها في عدم وجود تلفاز في الغرفة التي تجلس بها
لكن من لا يحترم ذلك ويصر ويجادل أنه لا شئ في الاختلاط طالما هي بنقابها فهؤلاء من تتجنبهم وتبعد عنهم مثل عمها الذي أصر على جلوسها مع أولاده ولا يبالي بعدم الاختلاط وليس مقتنع به، ليس ذلك فقط بل في فترة قبل عقدها زارته مرة وقام بتشغيل التلفاز ولن أخبرك بما رأت، وكان مصر أن تبيت عنده فيوجود أولاده الشباب لكن الله يسر لها التهرب من ذلك والرحيل في وقت متأخر
هناك نقطة أخرى وهي أن كثير من أهلها كانوا رافضين زيجتها لأنها لم تتم عن طريقهم كما أنها تزوجت ممن يعتبروه متشدد لأنه لا يختلط وليس عنده ببيته تلفاز
حاليا جعلت تواصلها مع أقرب الأرحام (أعمام وعمات وخالات وأخوال) عن طريق الهاتف من باب صلة الرحم أما البقية فلا تستطيع التواصل معهم لظروف زوجها المالية والزوج رافض زيارتهم حتى لا يتكرر موقفهم من تقولهم عليهم بما لم يحدث والتشنيع بهم عند الجميع
وعدم زيارتها ليس من باب التكبر بل هذا هو طبعهم مع جميع الناس أصدقاء أو أقارب فهم ليسوا من هواة الزيارات بالناس عامة 

في النهاية أكرر أني اتفق في أن عدم خبرتها وقدرتها على التعامل والقول الحسن كان له دور كبير فيما حدث ليس بسبب تكبرها بل لعدم معرفتها بكيفية التحدث بالإسلوب الحسن
والآن كيف تستطيع ان تحافظ على خصوصيتها وتقلل المشاكل وتدخلات الغير خصوصا الوالدين قدر المستطاع

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ربما أختي ...ولو إن الموقف من قصك لم يبد لي هكذا لكن.... لهذا عادة أفضل أن يكتب صاحب المشكلة مشكلته ويعبر بنفسه عنها 

عامة غالبا - في رأيي - يكون الحل في مزيج من الحزم مع اللطف

وإذا كان زوجها كما تصفي فهي ليست بحاجة لنصائحنا هي بحاجة فقط إلى (كليشيهات) تحفظها للرد في المواقف على أن تكون هذه (الكليشيهات) جامعة بين اللطف والحزم وفيها حجج لا تغضب أحد وفي نفس الوقت لا يمكن أن يرفضها أحد

لعل زوجها يساعدها في هذا فهو أدرى بالمواقف وليجلسوا سويا لوضع هذه العبارات وتكتبها الأخت وتذاكرها جيدا 

ولكن لتتذكر الأخت جيدا وهي تصيغ العبارات مع زوجها أن يتخيرا ألطف الألفاظ مع لمسة حزم خفيفة ولا تشترط أن تقول كل الحقيقة ..بل بعضها يكفي وربما كذلك شيء من المداراة والتورية يصلح

والله أعلم

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> ربما أختي ...ولو إن الموقف من قصك لم يبد لي هكذا لكن.... لهذا عادة أفضل أن يكتب صاحب المشكلة مشكلته ويعبر بنفسه عنها


أنا أيضا أفضل ذلك لكن ربما لأني أعرف الأخت معرفة شخصية هي وأهلها من الوالدين لأنهم في الأصل جيران من بيت واحد ورأيت بنفسي بعض الأحداث لذلك أستطيع التحدث نيابة عنها لكن القصص القادمة لأخوات أخريات ليس لي غير ما سمعت منهن أو ممن يعرفن
.
أرجوا ألا تحرميني من متابعتك معنا وكذلك باقي الأخوات
فربما يكون هذا موضوع كتابتي القادم لأني أحب الكتابة في المواضيع الشائكة وأرغب في الاستفادة من نصائحكن وخبراتكن

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> وإذا كان زوجها كما تصفي فهي ليست بحاجة لنصائحنا هي بحاجة فقط إلى (كليشيهات) تحفظها للرد في المواقف ع


لم أفهم هذه النقطة وماذا تعني بأنها ليست في حاجة لنصائحنا؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> أنا أيضا أفضل ذلك لكن ربما لأني أعرف الأخت معرفة شخصية هي وأهلها من الوالدين لأنهم في الأصل جيران من بيت واحد ورأيت بنفسي بعض الأحداث لذلك أستطيع التحدث نيابة عنها لكن القصص القادمة لأخوات أخريات ليس لي غير ما سمعت منهن أو ممن يعرفن
> .
> أرجوا ألا تحرميني من متابعتك معنا وكذلك باقي الأخوات
> فربما يكون هذا موضوع كتابتي القادم لأني أحب الكتابة في المواضيع الشائكة وأرغب في الاستفادة من نصائحكن وخبراتكن



بارك الله فيك غاليتي

عندما تكتبين قصة شخص وتريدين رأي الأخوات فلا تضعي بصمتك : ))  أعني لا تحللي أنت المواقف وتبدي وجهة نظرك خلال القص وإلا بهذا فأنت تقودين المسيرة في اتجاة وضعتيه مسبقا

لأن يفترض أن نحلل الكلمات وأسلوب العرض لنصل إلى بعض النقاط






> لم أفهم هذه النقطة وماذا تعني بأنها ليست في حاجة لنصائحنا؟


أعني غاليتي أننا أمام شخصية أستطيع أن أعلن أنني لم أستوضح معالمها من قصك فهناك نقاط متناقضة 

فهي إما إنسانة ساذجة جدا وضعيفة وخائفة وزوجها مسيطر جدا وكل ردود أفعالها بعد الزواج تجاة أسرتها هي من توجيه الزوج

فهي لا تحتاج نصائحنا لأنها في الغالب ستتحرك بتوجيه من الزوج 


وإما أننا أمام شخصية مسيطرة جدا وقوية كما ذكرتُ آنفا  في تحليلي السابق





-- ملحوظة خارج الموضوع ردا على قولك بأنها ليست متكبرة والدليل على ذلك أنها تزور بعض الناس الذين يقبلون ما تريد هي: 

الكبر عزيزتي لا يشترط أن يكون في كل المواقف،  ولا يبلغ هذا الحد إلا الملوك الجائرة : ))

الكبر مرض يظهر في بعض المواقف التي تظهر مكنونات النفس إما ببطر الحق وإما بغمط الناس - ولها صور عديدة ولا يكاد يسلم منه أحد بل الجهاد حتى الممات 

 ويظهر جليا جدا عند الاختلاف وليس عند الموافقة 
فإذا كان من أمامي يوافقني فلماذا يظهر الكبر؟

والله أعلم

ولا أقصد بقولي هذا الإصرار على تفسير المواقف السابقة بأنها من الكبر - فقد أعلنت عدم قدرتي على قراءة الشخصية من خلال قصتك - ولكنه توضيح عام لمن يريد أن يتفقد قلبه






> أضحك الله سنك
> في الواقع كلماتك شفاء وادفع بالتي هي أحسن ... والحقيقة التي يطلب منها النصائح واحدة مثلك ترى نصف الكوب المليان ولديها نزعة للإصلاح... والله ما خطر ببالي حين قرأت عن الأخت أن أعان الله زوجها وكيف لم ينفصل عنها الى الان ؟؟ ثم فكرت لربما هناك رجالا يضحُّون لأجل استمرار الحياة
> نسأل الله العافية الله المستعان فعلا



أختي أم البراء كلماتي كثيرا ما تكون داء : ))

وطلب النصائح من واحدة مثلي قد يؤدي إلى ما لا تحمد عقباه : ))

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

أنا لم أضع بصمتي في شئ يا غالية بل حاولت أن أكون حيادية قدر المستطاع وتوضيح وجهة النظر الطرفين ولا أنكر أني ركزت أكثر على الأخت أكثر من أهلها
.
الأخت كانت شديدة السذاجة وتفعل ما يأمرها به زوجها لكن مع مرور الوقت واكتسابها المزيد من الخبرات وتوسع ثقافتها الدينية، أصبحت تحاول التصرف بنفسها بما ترى فيه الحكمة وتحاول التوفيق بين رغبات الزوج والإحسان لأهلها لكنها لم تصل لمرحلة أن تكون شخصية قوية بل هي ضعيفة وتنهار بسهولة لكن مع انهيارها تحاول ان لا تتنازل عن ما تراه الأصح

على كلٍ بورك فيكِ فبعض النقاط التي ذكرتيها كانت مفيدة

ربما غدا أضع القصة الأخرى (ولو أني كنت أحب المزيد من مشاركات الأخوات ونصحهن)
وقصة الغد التدخل من طرف أهل الزوج وأتمنى أن أستمر في رؤية مشاركاتكن
كما أحب لو تشاركن في قصص من عندكن عن مشاكل تحدث بسبب الأهل وكيف تعامل الزوجين معها سواء تصرفا بحكمة أو بتهور

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> أختي أم البراء كلماتي كثيرا ما تكون داء : ))
> 
> وطلب النصائح من واحدة مثلي قد يؤدي إلى ما لا تحمد عقباه : ))


حاشاك

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

سامحوني ربما أتأخر في عرض باقي القصص لأن ذهني لا يعينني على تذكر جميع الأحداث الرئيسية حاليا

----------


## مروة عاشور

> سامحوني ربما أتأخر في عرض باقي القصص لأن ذهني لا يعينني على تذكر جميع الأحداث الرئيسية حاليا


لا عليكِ في انتظاركِ - بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله لا أعلم ما الذي يحصل لعقول الرجال

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

الحمدلله وبعد:

حقيقة بورك فيكِ اختي إذ تودين ان تصلحي حال العوائل والأسر المسلمة الملتزمة التي باتت تعاني الأمرين والله المستعان.
وانا بعون الله سوف اطرح ما لدي كوني متخصصة استشارية ولعل وعسا الامر يفيدكن من جوانب عدة.

ورح بعلق على القصة الاخيرة للزوج.
فالزوج الذي يتصرف مثل هكذا تصرفات ليس له الا 3 تحليلات ولا رابعة لهن:
1- انه قد كان له علاقات محرمة من ما جعله يشك في كل النساء وهذا داء لا دواء له وهي من جريرة الفعل الذي كان يقترفه من ذي قبل والجزاء من جنس العمل
2- انه قد حدث حادث له او سمع شيئاً من اصحابه او من اهل بيته من ما جعله شكاك بهذا الشكل الفضيع فبتالي هذا يجعل الوسواس القهري يلعب دوراً في ارق الزوج من ما يجعله يكسر التلفون من دون اي سبب.
3- ان الزوج غير واثق من نفسه ولا من رجولته وهذا يحدث عند بعض الرجال فيرفض اي يكون في البيت لا نت ولا تلفون ولا تلفزيون ويحس ان رجولته طعنت وطحنت اذا راي زوجته تسمع صوت رجل او تشاهد رجلاً على التلفاز او ما شابه.

وكل تشخيص وتحليل له طرق مختلفة في احتواء الموقف وتخفيف شد الاعصاب والقلق والأرق ان لم يكن حل المشكلة بشكل نهائي وجذري.

اما مسألة الأهل وتدخلهم في الحياة الزوجية فالأمر هين بإذن الله:
اولاً من طبيعة الرجل انه لا يحب احد ان يتدخل بمشاكلة العامة او الخاصة خصوصاً اهل بيته من النسوة فمربط الفرس هو في الزوجة ان تكون صارمة وحازمة فتدخل الاهل من اكبر الأمور الذي تحدث مشاكل في البيوت وتشعل النيران والله المستعان, فمن جهة المرأة يجب عليها ان تكتم اي امر فيه يثير تدخل أهل البنت مما يستجلب تدخل الأهل واخص بالذكر النساء هنا!!
اما من ناحية اهل الزوج وهنا نحن نتكلم عن اخوات الزوج او امه فالامر يجب ان يكون بطريقة ذكية جداً ويقاس الامر علي قياس المنفعة وايضاً لابد من الزوجة ان لا تكون حساسة زيادة عن اللزوم.

واخيراً مسالة الاختلاط فهذا لا بد ان لا تنهاون فيه البته ولا نتنازل فيه شبراً وان حب الاهل استمرار التواصل والرحم فيجب عليهم ان لا يختطلوا وان اصروا فتُفتح جبهة الزيارة من طرف واحد اي هم يذهبوا اليها وان رفضوا فهذا شأنهم ويبقى التواصل عبر الهواتف او ما شابه.

اما ان تطرح نفسها في ذالكم لجوا وتقعد بخمارها او تطلب مكان ملائم فهذا غير صحيح ووضع غير صحي بالمرة لا انصح اي اخت ان تفعل هذا ابداً فالاختلاط نار هادمة للبيوت وخصوصاً عند تربية الابناء فالنحذر.

وتعليق على الهامش في التعامل مع كبار السن فكبار السن يريدون الحنان الكثير فيجب علينا ان نعامل كبار السن كما نعامل الاطفال تماماً مع تغليف هذا التعامل بالاحترام المبالغ فيه والصبر عليهم وبهذا تحتوي المشكلة وهي جد بسيطة ويجب ان لا نقف كثيراً على تصرفاتهم.
وهذا ما لدي ونسأل الله ان يحفظ بيوت المسلمين.

----------

